# do we pay for healthcare in B.C



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

Does anyone know if we need to pay for healthcare in B.C? If so what is the rates and where can i get the info and the forms to fill in?

Thanks


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

H Felicity

Yes, we pay a monthly premium for health care here in BC. Many employers will include coverage in their benefits package, however, if not and the person's income is low, the government will provide medical coverage at a reduced rate, or without cost. 

The BC MSP (Medical Services Plan) doesn't cover things such as dental, travel insurance, eye glasses, etc, so extended health coverage would be obtained through companies such as Pacific Blue Cross or Manulife.

Here are some links from BC MSP...

Finance - Medical Services Plan Billing

Medical Services Plan Home Page


Oggy


----------



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

thats great thankyou. we are offered a healthcare package in his employment but not sure if we have to pay anything on top. thats really helpful though thank you


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

My last employer provided both medical and extended medical. I had prescription coverage up to 80%, eye glasses were covered up to $400. every 2 years, physiotherapy/chiropractor (user fees additional), dental (100% basic, 80% crowns and I think 60% on orthadontal). I know I had further coverages, but my mind isn't coming up with them at the moment!  What each company covers really varies. 

To qualify for BC MSP, you have to reside in the province for 3 months before you qualify. If you apply say March 26... that month would count for the 1st month and you'd wait another 2 months before full basic coverage under the provincial plan is active. Most people relocating from outside the province will get private coverage for the first 3 months until BC MSP kicks in.


----------

